# July 4th Fireworks Colonial Williamsburg or Busch Gardens



## tschwa2 (Jun 24, 2012)

We will be traveling with 93 yo grandmother to Williamsburg next week.  Which has easier more accessible fire work viewing, Busch Gardens or Colonial Williamsburg? She can walk on flat ground with a walker for  up to 1/4 mile distance.  I think it is going to be hot so I would rather not be somewhere where we have to set up and sit for more than 1-2 hours prior.  Any suggestions?  2 years ago we were staying at Virginia beach and that was very convenient.  Last year we visited 6 Flags Amererica in Landover and it wasn't nearly as crowded as I thought it would be and we sat in pool side loungers watching the fireworks. The only problem was the 1 hour wait to get out of the parking lot. 

We will be staying at Greenspring Resort.  Are there any other view areas that any one knows about?


----------



## javabean (Jun 24, 2012)

We were in Williamsburg for the 4th two years ago. DH really does not like to be near the noise of fireworks and I love them. We drove in our minivan toward Busch Gardens and parked on the road with many, many others to view the BG fireworks, which they shoot off every night  during that week. (It could be more days, check their schedule). It was wonderful, not as noisy and we watched from our own car. Having the mini van allowed us to have the sliding side doors open and just slip back into traffic with everyone else after we were finished. No walking needed. We hope to do the same thing again this year. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## nags2x (Jun 28, 2012)

Colonial Williamsburg you can park on the street or parking garage and just walk the street to the destination.  Not quite sure of the distance though - depends where you park.  Busch Gardens you will have to pay the park entrance fee and find your spot.  This might be a challenge for a 94 year old grandmother unless you use a wheelchair.  Otherwise you can find a suitable place on the roadway as was posted earlier.  Busch Gardens also has Illuminates going on where there will be fireworks every night through most of the summer.  I believe they are at 9:30 or 10:00 pm.  You can check their website.  

They also have fireworks at the Yorktown waterfront (about 15-20 minutes from Williamsburg.  But you would have to get their early to park.  A lot of people go to dinner there and then enjoy the fireworks over the river. Another place on the 4th is Colonial Downs Raceway about 15 minutes up Interstate 64 west of Williamsburg.  They usually do a nice job.  They had them the last few years so I would think they would have them this year.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks.  Even more options than I thought.  I just checked the weather report and its supposed to be in the low 90's with isolated TS.  At least that will be a little cooler than tomorrows predicted 105.  

Where's the smiley with the sweat dripping down the face fanning himself?


----------

